# 6 weeks pregnant in Paphos



## vicky_louise (May 23, 2010)

I am an expat from the uk, and i have just found out that i am 6 weeks pregnant to my romanian boyfriend. although we have both lived here over a year, neither of us have our alien cards. I do, however, have my NHic card from the uk due to expire next year. I am just wondering where is going to be best for me to go for scans etc. how soon i should start going and whether it will be free for me? This is my 1st child so i do not know about all the procedures etc. I would like to think about going back home to the UK but as myself and my boyfriend are not married, he would find it very difficult to get his working visa there! please give me any advice you may think is useful for us.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

You should have applied for your residency papers within 6 months of arriving here. Also, EHIC is not for general medical use - it is more for emergency when travelling abroad. I don't think you will find the health service free - I think it works on a 'sliding scale' based on earnings etc. I'm sure there are plenty of people on here more qualified than me to help with this, but as there had been no replies when I looked, I thought I would put this little bit.


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Good luck with it all x


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

vicky_louise said:


> .......as myself and my boyfriend are not married, he would find it very difficult to get his working visa there!


Why would it be difficult? He is an EU citizen, and can therefore work anywhere in the EU.


----------



## vicky_louise (May 23, 2010)

potamiou said:


> Why would it be difficult? He is an EU citizen, and can therefore work anywhere in the EU.


o, England have different laws, eu citizens are allowed to live freely in the country but must aquire a work permit before starting any job. To get one of these you must first receive an offer of work and then apply.


----------



## vicky_louise (May 23, 2010)

potamiou said:


> You should have applied for your residency papers within 6 months of arriving here. Also, EHIC is not for general medical use - it is more for emergency when travelling abroad. I don't think you will find the health service free - I think it works on a 'sliding scale' based on earnings etc. I'm sure there are plenty of people on here more qualified than me to help with this, but as there had been no replies when I looked, I thought I would put this little bit.


Thanks for your reply, I know I should have done but the proble, has always been I ahve had under the table work as such..... my employers have not had me on books, therefore i have not paid social insurance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

vicky_louise said:


> Thanks for your reply, I know I should have done but the proble, has always been I ahve had under the table work as such..... my employers have not had me on books, therefore i have not paid social insurance.


If you intend to work over here 
I strongly advise that you do not do so 'under the table' as the social insurance office is actively seeking out people who are working and not paying their dues. 
The penalties for this are very severe. In the past people have got away with it but the government have decided they cannot allow the situation to carry on as they are losing so much money so they are cracking down heavily.
I know of two men who were caught working on a building site 'under the table' and despite being EU citizens and owning property here they were thrown in jail overnight and deported the next day.


----------

